

But They Did Not Give Up - chaostheory
http://www.des.emory.edu/mfp/efficacynotgiveup.html

======
davidw
The first blurb, about Lincoln, says that he was a failure as a businessman.
So apparently, he _did_ give up, and went on to try something else.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
I think the thing you're meant to do is the thing you find yourself unable to
walk away from. For Lincoln that appears to have been politics.

------
PStamatiou
gah, they hard-coded styling. I tried to get rid of the awful, readability-
hurting css in firebug but that did little.

~~~
palish
View -> Page Style -> No Style

I believe that's it, no access to firefox right now.

~~~
hhm
Yes it works...

------
jamiequint
reminded me of a favorite Michael Jordan quote of mine....

"I've missed more than 9000 shots in my career. I've lost almost 300 games. 26
times, I've been trusted to take the game winning shot and missed. I've failed
over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed."

